# anyone know why emus aren't dwa and ostriches are?



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

.. as it says in the title, why are ostriches dwa and emus not? (didn't know what section to post this in but they are birds so sorry if this is in the wrong section)


----------



## Jono2411 (Feb 10, 2009)

Could be to do with size or tempremant... But I don't really know...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tim Hallam (Aug 17, 2010)

I guess they're no longer considered dangerous since Rod Hull died! (joke for old people):lol2:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I know exactly why....having been kicked by both birds.

An ostrich can only kick forwards, so it's pretty easy to catch them (grab beak, pull head down, hood it), but if it manages to get a decent kick in the right spot, it could be fatal. One of our big males almost killed my late grandad when it threw him over a 6' fence.

An emu can kick in all directions, and it hurts (I was kicked in the knackers by one). But they are dippy animals and very docile, compared to a big male ostrich in full breeding mode with testosterone raging around his mental body and tiny brain!

To catch an emu, you dive on it and wrestle it to the ground.....no other way :2thumb:


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

Tim Hallam said:


> I guess they're no longer considered dangerous since Rod Hull died! (joke for old people):lol2:


Speak for yourself. (I got it & I ain't "old") :lol2:

Just watch out for them damn TV Aeriel's.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

I like their cousin, the cassowary. Although, that's never gonna be ok to keep by anyone. I don't think many safari places/preserves are allowed them either. Rare, nasty, beautiful creatures with a deadly kick and claw.


----------



## CheloniaDude (Oct 3, 2011)

mrcriss said:


> I know exactly why....having been kicked by both birds.
> 
> An ostrich can only kick forwards, so it's pretty easy to catch them (grab beak, pull head down, hood it), but if it manages to get a decent kick in the right spot, it could be fatal. One of our big males almost killed my late grandad when it threw him over a 6' fence.
> 
> ...


I pissed myself laughing at that!


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

BlackRose said:


> I like their cousin, the cassowary. Although, that's never gonna be ok to keep by anyone. I don't think many safari places/preserves are allowed them either. Rare, nasty, beautiful creatures with a deadly kick and claw.


They have them at Paignton Zoo, beautiful things too. Although the male always scared me because it would make eye contact with you like it wanted to kill you, bearing in mind I was only 7 at the time :lol2:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

BlackRose said:


> I like their cousin, the cassowary. Although, that's never gonna be ok to keep by anyone.* I don't think many safari places/preserves are allowed them either*. Rare, nasty, beautiful creatures with a deadly kick and claw.


There are a fair few zoos with them. Not quite sure what you mean by "allowed" though. With a zoo license, you can have pretty much anything....exceptions being things like platypus, which you'd never get out of Australia.


----------

